# KPR112 bulb host ???



## turbo chicken (Nov 14, 2008)

-okay ... i searched for it and found only mag light mods for this bulb... 
and i found http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnkjvEdeIlc  <this video on the youtube video thread

-i'd like to do something like in the video but skip the plastic... i want a glass lense and at least some type or metallic body. I soo see the plastic melting with any extended use... 

-I'm new to all this and wanted to do a simple incan mod for my first DIY light ... mabey i should just get some copper tubing??? and make a "copper candle" with it???

Open to suggestions for anything but a Mag host.

Thanks

TC


----------



## turbo chicken (Nov 14, 2008)

I alway's do this... i used the search, try google, try yahoo etc and never get exactly what i'm looking for... soon as i make a post i'm like "ah ha"

is there a particular socket size or number i could search for instead of just the bulb number?


----------------
#edit# and i forgot to look ok DX ... one of these xenon lights should work... 

lol thanks for the help...

Mods feel free to delete or use as an example that thinking outside the box while searching does work. Tunnel vision will get you everytime.

BTW P13.5s is the socket found on donsbulbs.com

here's the light I found...  http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.13926
-----
dang the potential host is back ordered...


----------



## EssLight (Nov 14, 2008)

I am unsure why you are specifically looking to use a KPR112 bulb. As far as sockets go, that is a standard PR-base bulb, and will fit in any "regular" flashlight that uses a PR bulb.

The KPR112 is designed for use with 5 C or D size alkaline batteries. But it can be overdriven at a higher voltage for a brighter, whiter light, at the expense of shorter bulb life, for example in a Mag host running 3xCR123 batteries.

You stated you don't want to use a Mag host. But if you want to use a PR base bulb, they are the best option, they can handle the heat of an overdriven KPR112 without modification.

A plastic bodied light, like the one in the Youtube video, will melt if used more than a few seconds at a time, I have my own experience trying that.

The light you found at Dealextreme is a decent, cheap, 2xCR123 light, but it cannot use a KPR112 or other PR-based bulb. The Romisen RX-A uses a P60 style lamp assembly, in which the bulb and reflector are integrated in one piece.

If you are set on using the KPR112, I have no suggestions other than using it in a Mag. One option would be a 2D Mag with two 3AA to 1D converters running a total 6 AA NiMH batteries.

EssLight


----------



## turbo chicken (Nov 14, 2008)

-I appreciate the information you have given me. i think i just need to take a deep breath and slow down and read a LOT more.
-i just got a little excited ... sorry
-*takes deep breath* *makes note to self*
Don't stop by any store with flashlights in them today... go directly home.
-I do know i want to stick with a PR bulb though it just seems more "oldschool" ... kind of like how i like to play tennis with my wood/graphite racket oldschool.

i shall follow the process below now
-find donor 2d mag for host (i'm easily swayed i guess)
-look in CPF Marketplace for 3aa to d cell converters and purchase. (i got lots of NiMh cells)
-calculate the watts and amps this set up will provide ... should probably measure the resistence of the circuit in the mag as well
-pick a proper bulb that will be slightly overdriven by the power that will be supplied

okay i think i can do this... one step at a time. phew :thumbsup:

Thanks

TC


----------



## EssLight (Nov 14, 2008)

turbo chicken said:


> -I appreciate the information you have given me. i think i just need to take a deep breath and slow down and read a LOT more.
> -i just got a little excited ... sorry


:welcome:



> i shall follow the process below now
> -find donor 2d mag for host (i'm easily swayed i guess)
> -look in CPF Marketplace for 3aa to d cell converters and purchase. (i got lots of NiMh cells)


I don't know what your budget is. The cheapest route to go is the 3AA/1D Battery Tray from KD. They are cheap, but effective, as long as you are running less than 1 amp through them (which you would for a KPR112). Note that some people have recived these from KD with parts missing (there is a thread about it on CPFMP somewhere). Litemania sells similar adaptors in his suplus sale thread.

If you are thinking about moving up to a higher current bulb in the future, you would want to invest in a better 6AA to 2D adaptor. Mdocod sells good ones here. Or for top of the line, get an FM 6AA adaptor with built in charging plug here. Either of those will flow as much current as your batteries could put out.

Make sure the NiMH batteries you use are the same brand and capacity. Standard NiMH batteries will be fine to power a KPR112.



> -calculate the watts and amps this set up will provide ... should probably measure the resistence of the circuit in the mag as well
> -pick a proper bulb that will be slightly overdriven by the power that will be supplied


The bulb I would suggest using, similar to a KPR112, is the Mag MagnumStar 5 Cell bulb, Mag model number LMSA501 (you can google it). It pulls around 900 mA on 6AA NiMH.

The brightest PR bulb mod you can do is a ROP mod. There are many threads about it on CPF, you can search on ROP, here is a thread to start with. You can do a ROP with 6AA in a 2D Mag, but you need a metal reflector and glass lens to go with it, a high current adaptor, (preferably) high current batteries like Eneloops, and optional switch and tailcap resistance fixes.

My suggestion is, start with the LMSA501, basic adaptors, basic batteries, and think about moving up from there.

EssLight


----------



## turbo chicken (Nov 14, 2008)

The ROP will be after i get my toes wet... and i really want to find an old old flashlight to ROP anyway ... finding that will be half the fun!

I appreciate your candor and willingness to help me out...

P.S. I just got my P2D in the mail... awesome is all i have to say. It'll make a great backup to my incan


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 14, 2008)

I run a 4 cell bulb on 6AA and a 6 on 8AA without serious trouble.

My favorite Mag mod is 6AA in a 2D with a Magcharger bulb holder and bulb in a Medium Orange Peal reflector (M2 MOP). It has a excellent beam!

I was doing 4C in 3D lights WELL before CPF!


----------



## jerry i h (Nov 15, 2008)

turbo chicken said:


> The ROP will be after i get my toes wet...


Here is my favorite, budget hack:
1) cheapie, plastic 2D flashlight rolling around in your junk drawer
2) 2 of those $1.50 3AA/1D converters from KD
3) 6 cheapie, generic AA's you got on sale at the supermarket last year
4) the KPR112 bulb you cite
Assemble the bits, and VOILA! Like the legendary 6D M*g torch, but smaller and at a fraction of the cost. 
BTW, as you have guessed, the KPR112 you cite is nothun' special: it is easily available from Rat Shack, or any store that sells M*g parts. It is an ordinary, 5D flashlight bulb of no special pedigree. 
The ROP requires a special, legendary bulb: the Pelican 3854 HI and LO. I have these in a 6D M*g powered by NiCd's, and their reputations are justly deserved.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 15, 2008)

Funny thing about ROP hi...

Centered in the reflector properly it makes a pretty good beam in a stock smooth reflector.

EDIT!: It is not running IN a stock reflector! It is an Aluminum SMO I got somewhere and has a Magcharger Lens. ROP HI would make short work of destroying a stock reflector/lens!

On most lights with less power I use acid frosted bulbs. ROP is the exception!

BTW it runs on 6 Hybrid LSD NimM just peachy!


----------



## swampgator (Nov 15, 2008)

turbo chicken said:


> -i'd like to do something like in the video but skip the plastic... i want a glass lense and at least some type or metallic body. I soo see the plastic melting with any extended use...
> 
> Open to suggestions for anything but a Mag host.


 
Try finding an Eveready Captain. It's got a metal reflector and glass lens. It will work with 3 123As providing you can make battery holder.


----------



## turbo chicken (Feb 13, 2009)

i think I found what i was looking for... comments??

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-ANTIQUE-EVEREADY-FLASHLIGHT-1940-LANTERNS-BULLET-RR_W0QQitemZ120375087776QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item120375087776&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50

(actively looking in to how to shorten that link sorry)

also lookin at a couple captains ... those are very intresting... where do the batteries go... in the bottom it looks like...


----------



## dlrflyer (Feb 14, 2009)

I hope PJS looks at this thread again. I want to hear more about his Magcharger bulb holder in a 2D setup.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 14, 2009)

It used to be all the rage to buy Magcharger switches to get the bi-pin slug from them.

My Magcharger bulb 2D has such a slug.

Stock Magcharger bulb has good brightness and long run time on 5 Sub D cells.

It gets brighter and I have yet to  one on 6AA NimH.

It runs in a MOP reflector with a hole just a little bigger than the bulb. I have the bulb slug locked in place and the whole head is the focus mechanism. Ans the glass lens from a Magcharger out front.

It LOOKS like a simple 2D Mag.

It WORKS like a Magcharger on steriods!

EDIT: None of the PR based stuff (and I have a lot of that) get as bright. ROP HI is PR and more spot orientated.

I just like my "MC" 2D more than any other incandescent light!


----------



## dlrflyer (Feb 14, 2009)

Hmm, not having seen the guts of a Magcharger, I can't picture how the slug is removed and added to the 2D switch. It's a neat idea, but I'm not sure, in the end, what it does that a ROP lo doesn't. I will keep it in mind. Do you have an idea what the amp draw is on 6 cells, or 5 cells for that matter?

Turbo Chicken, be aware that not all Captains have glass lenses and metal reflectors. Mine is a late 70's vintage and it's a plastic lens and reflector.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 15, 2009)

Two of my cheaper Multimeters agree on 1.69A and the third says 1.62A

This a Magcharger bulb on 6AA.

ROP HI on 6aa Shows 3.66 on two and 3.30 on the other.

Don't have ROP Low to try.

WOW! ROP Hi pulls more than WA01185 on 9AA!


----------



## fivemega (Feb 15, 2009)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> ROP HI on 6aa Shows 3.66 on two and 3.30 on the other.
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! ROP Hi pulls more than WA01185 on 9AA!



*ROP HI is rated 6 volt, 4 Amp bulb
If your 3.66 Amp reading is correct, then something is wrong in the system.
Could be bad cells, high resistance switch, dirty contacts and....
This bulb on 6 sub C draws 4.4 amps and anything less than 4.2 with 6AA is unacceptable.
BTW, make sure your multmeter's leads are capable of that current or change them with better gauge, quality set.
And yes, ROP HI draws more current than 1185 which sould be about 3.3 Amp on 9AA*


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 15, 2009)

My mags have NO mods to reduce resistance.

They seem bright enough anyhow....


----------

